# Audi RS 7 Renderings from Acerbus



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may remember the name Acerbus from the group of D4 S8 renders we shared on this blog several months ago. The photoshop artist grabbed our attention through consistent application of the latest S-car design cues to the new A8, creating shots of the car that we suspect will prove quite accurate once the S8 debuts. This week we've stumbled across a new collection from Acerbus where he applies the same attention to detail the renderings of the rumored Audi RS 7. Taking the latest known RS design cues (except perhaps those of the RS 3 shown just this week), Acerbus manages to create images of a car that is likely quite close to the RS 7 as it will come to market... except maybe use of box flares which in our opinion don't really complement the A7's more exotic shape.

As for RS 7 details, we hear the car will likely make use of an even hotter version of the upcoming 4.0T that will be used in milder tune in the S6, S7 and S8. 

Check out more shots of the Acerbus RS 7 after the jump.

* Full Story *S8.

Check out more shots of the Acerbus


----------

